# inside electric fence ?



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi - I have a quick question and need advice. Our Murphy is about 5 months and it doing well with potty training- we have not had an accident in the house for over 2 months- but I have ONE problem- we have a completely open floor plan and I really would not know if he is potty trained well b/c he has not had free reign of the house b/c I don't have gates long enough to give him an area. I have used a large xpen for him but I think he ready for the next step. I have shopped around for gates that extend as far as I would need and it would cost me well over $350 just for the gates. I also have 2 kids under 4 so I need to have swing doors on them as I can't spend all day lifting them up and over all these gates. We have spent so much time outside to play and walk over 3 times a day so he has had plenty of exercise. But the Chicago winters are coming and I'm concerned about it. I read that some electric fence companies offer an inside version- but I am so afraid of a system that teaches with using shocks- that alone shocks me! Has anyone here had experience with them? I would hate to invest in something that's just not right for our little Havs......

Thanks for your time!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Errr... I personally would not be ok with an electric fence even if it is a little zap. 

We dont let our dogs have free range of the house bc they are mischievious things. Carmen likes to knock over trash cans to get bones/food (bc she is a chub!). Tito will chew on things. 

Do you leave Murphy at home alone or are you home with him? If you are home you could put him on a leash and have him follow you all day and you can see what he is up to.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My dogs don't have free run of my entire house.
I have an EvenFlo wide spaces gate and I block off the hallway~
Works great for us!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I had an electric fence installed in August becaue my neighborhood covenants prohibit fences. I have been AMAZED at how easily Roxie learned. She received one shock at the lowest setting the day the trainer came (intentional by the trainer dragging her past a boundry flag). She crossed the boundry once, maybe twice, intentionally during the first couple of weeks of training and has not gotten near the boundary since. She figured it out very quickly. I don't leave her out alone EVER without at least watching her from the kitchen window. While it was painful for me to see her get a shock the first time or two it seems so much more humane to me for her to have the freedom to run and play as well as another line of protection should she get out the door.

I used the Invisible Fence Company and was very pleased with the installation person and office staff (for a small issue or two). And the trainer who came out to work with me and Roxie was OUTSTANDING... she even gave me her cell phone number after I called the office to ask a question so I could call her over the weekend if I had any more questions or problems. I got the feeling that this company cared as much about my dog being happy and safe as they did getting my $$. I know this company does have indoor systems of all different kinds and seemed really more interested in selling you what you want instead of pushing more on you. They did suggest a couple of changes to what I asked for when they came out to do the sales call, but it was really low key and really something that made what I purchased much better. 

I hope this info helps. I would preferred to have traditional fencing but felt this has been a good solution for Roxie and my family. You know, everyone's situation is different... I am sure you will find a good solution for yours. If there is anything specific I can answer, just ask. 

Edited to add: Roxie, at 8 months, doesn't have free reign of the house yet. I keep her downstairs, which is where we are, during the day by using baby gates. I know it is probably time to give her more access to the bedrooms upstairs (and I am CERTAINLY sick of stepping over the gate or putting it up and down, up and down)... but my 10 year old won't pick up his toys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is what I just bought for inside my house, maybe it will work. 
Amazon.com: Safety Beam - Invisible Infrared Beam Alert / Alarm: Sports & Outdoors

I bought three sets. That will cover most places they sneak off too. It will make a loud alert noise when they cross the threshold of my dining room, hall way, upstairs etc. 
Then I will know they snuck off and say NO. Eventually they will know not to go that way and just use the doggie door.

I like these because you can hide them pretty well and like you, I will NOT have all those gates in my house. My dogs can go upstairs and poop and be right back at my feet so fast I dont know they left. This will hopefully solve that.

What do yall think?

Melissa


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Melissa, that sounds great! I wish I had known about those when Abby was pooping upstairs. Ann, thanks for mentioning the electric outside fence. We have been wondering about those ourselves. We are not supposed to have fences in our neighborhood either but our yard is not conducive to a structured fence anyway. We have an acre and a half which is partially wooded and sloped in the back leading down to a pond. Most of the electric fences say for dogs over 8 lbs., though, and Abby is right at 8 lbs. I'm going to talk to my vet about it but I think since Abby is so smart, she wouldn't get zapped more than twice! Anyone else have any suggestions about that? I was going to start a thread on electric fences outside but I don't know how to start a new thread!!!ound:

Kathie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*wow...might be good for teenagers too!*

My dogs have free reign of the house. They don't chew things. I think they sleep the whole time I am not at home. They have a doggy door to go out. But I like the thing Melissa has because there is one room where Daisy does have accidents, the least used room in the house. I'd love to hear it beep and teach her to stay out of there.

Wow...what if it beeped even if she thought about peeing in that room! Wouldn't that be something!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Here is what I just bought for inside my house, maybe it will work.
> Amazon.com: Safety Beam - Invisible Infrared Beam Alert / Alarm: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> I bought three sets. That will cover most places they sneak off too. It will make a loud alert noise when they cross the threshold of my dining room, hall way, upstairs etc.
> ...


I think I am going to try these in the house... the cost is good and Roxie hates, hates, hates noises (a shaker can is the best deterrent for her). I am really sick of stepping over the gates a hundred times a day!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Melissa, that sounds great! I wish I had known about those when Abby was pooping upstairs. Ann, thanks for mentioning the electric outside fence. We have been wondering about those ourselves. We are not supposed to have fences in our neighborhood either but our yard is not conducive to a structured fence anyway. We have an acre and a half which is partially wooded and sloped in the back leading down to a pond. Most of the electric fences say for dogs over 8 lbs., though, and Abby is right at 8 lbs. I'm going to talk to my vet about it but I think since Abby is so smart, she wouldn't get zapped more than twice! Anyone else have any suggestions about that? I was going to start a thread on electric fences outside but I don't know how to start a new thread!!!ound:
> 
> Kathie


Kathie,

There is a button at the top of the page of each forum that says "new topic"... just click on that. I started a thread a few months ago.... you could use the search function and search for "invisible fence". I got lots of good replies and advice.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Ann! :doh:

Kathie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Alycia, we installed the invisible fence and not had any issues at all with it. Smarty and my daughter’s dog hear the ticking and turn around. It has given them an outside life, and saved me countless worries. If I needed to use it inside I would not hesitate to install it.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im going to put in my beam transmitters today. Stogie just doesnt want to get caught sneaking off, so I think it will work. Goldie is pretty much potty trained. I like it because its just an alarm.

Be sure to google the cost.. I found a big variation in prices and found a cheaper set.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have had the invisible fence for almost 5 years. My guys do so well with it that they have ran from the house to chase deer off the lawn & never one set off the alarms, they always stop in time. I also have the invisible fence INSIDE my house. My formal living room is where all my plants are housed during the winter. When I found that Lily was getting into the plants & could get sick from them, we had them intall the fence over the entrance to the living room. My guys never, ever go in there, and when we are in there, they just sit and watch us from the hall. I think it is worth looking in to!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the Safety Beam tip Melissa! What a great idea. I'm definately going to try it because I have a formal living/dining area that has a very large opening and that space is way too tempting to Little Miss Poopy Pants. The room is hardly used so it's a great place to get your business done without Mom catching you in the act. Right now I have annoying baby gates all over the house and every 2-legged family member trips at least once a day.

We have a stairway and I would prefer Saydee didn't go upstairs without a human present for the Poopy Pants reasons. However, we humans go up and down the stairs all day and I wonder,*can we step over it* without setting it off every time?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

*hi*

At I.P.D.T.A. we do not recommend any shock devices. To see why check out our site. 
http://www.ipdta.org/Research Findings.html#Shock_Equipment_


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

The *Safety Beam* device is not a shock device. It's an alarm that is sounded when the puppy crosses the infrared beam. No shock involved.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:bump:

How effective has this system been for those using it. Thanks.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I would never use anything that would shock my dogs like that. Would you use that to train your children to behave? Like children, dogs need to be watched and have positive reinforcement given all the time. I use an xpen extended out between my living room/dining room so the dogs can't go upstairs nor run to the front door when someone comes. It might not be the prettiest, but it does the job well.

Melissa your suggestion might be a good one, let us know how that works. Like you said, you will for sure still need to correct when you hear the alarm go off, but that is so much better then shocking the dog.

There is also a custom rail/gate online store that makes beautiful things and not horribly overpriced for what you are getting. A friend of mine use this company and loved their work. Here is the link http://custom-wood-gates.gates2u.com/pet-gate-dog-gate-baby-gate.html


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> :bump:
> 
> How effective has this system been for those using it. Thanks.


Hi Pat
I tried the Safety Beam. I don't know if mine were defective, but they were not reliable and didn't always go off when they should have. I also wanted to use them in a doorway and found that they didn't work if the receivers were too close together (like under 4 ft). They're probably helpful in a large area, but I wouldn't count on them always working. I returned mine and went back to baby gates.  Maya


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Maya

I also wondered how annoying it would be with 'two-legged' pets always crossing through the beams on the way to the fridge :frusty:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> Thanks Maya
> 
> I also wondered how annoying it would be with 'two-legged' pets always crossing through the beams on the way to the fridge :frusty:


Yep, unfortunately it responds the same whether you have 2 legs or 4 

If you set them up at floor-height, people can step over the beam once they get used to it. Of course a really smart Hav might figure it out and start leaping!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

So my DH isn't crazy about the pressure walk-through gates (read...the trippage factor from the lower bar) and I'm not crazy about physically attaching one to my wainscotting. Anyone use these?

http://petstreetmall.com/Freestanding-Pet-Gate-HS-in-Autumn-Matte/8356/3211/details.html

I like that they are portable and also collapse. These models are also 27" h versus the older 20" h model. Hmmm, wonder how they'd be outside on my deck to cover the 'doorways'. Any thoughts?


----------

